# Content for Labels



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I would remove RAW and use pure and natural.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

checkout this thread

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=006105

for some background on the term "Raw"
it means different things to different people

Dave


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

Okay thanks.
I can understand about "Raw".

Does anyone add 
1) Warning for infants?
2) Notice about crystalization?
3) Nutritional label?


----------



## eris (May 6, 2005)

We put a warning for infants on our "did you know" label (on the back) which includes a fun fact about bees, pollination, etc.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

"The NHB definitions for "Raw Honey" are below....

8.Raw Honey: Honey as it exists in the beehive or as obtained by extraction, settling or straining without adding heat.

8a. Commercially Raw Honey: Honey as obtained by minimum processing. This product is often labeled as raw honey. "

Cool. Then my honey is RAW  No heat is used and it is gravity strained, after being extracted.


----------

